# My pumpkins!



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

Put some pictures on before, but wanted to share more 

Here are my boys Smokey and Rusty, half siamese brothers - yes brothers!

They're 1 year and 8 months old now. Spoilt rotten and absolute tarts!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

They are just beautiful and look like they enjoy life to the full


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

fabby!!!....love the snow pic its brill


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great pics! really like the one of them together they are super cutexx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Georgeous cats, rusty looks like my cat Sid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

So cute....lovely pics.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Gorgeous boys - I love the pic in the radiator bed - so cute.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lovely pictures of a beautiful pair of cats. I love the one in the snow and them together in the radiator bed even though they've obviously got one each!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Aww they're beautiful


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

ah bless them they are lush, i luv the snow picture


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the lovely comments! Yes they have a radiator bed each, that picture was from our old house, their radiator beds are in their OWN bedroom now lol!  I enjoy spoiling them!

I think they're gorgeous and perfect, although I guess I would do!


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm terrible...wanted to share more pics!!! 




























And these are from when they were younger:


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

First Christmas!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Theres a contented pair of pussies if i ever saw any


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

they are beautiful aww x


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments  Yes they are VERY content and smug! They're extremely spoilt and pampered, but at least they have a great life!


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

they are fabulous !


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

Couple new pics!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

They really are gorgeous and very, very cute!! They look ever so innocent..................lol!

Love the kitten photos


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh my god!!! They are so lush, i want them both, they look so happy together and you can see they adore each other. 

Awww bless i will just keep looking at these photos all day now.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what relaxed cats you have! they are Beautiful


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what great pictures, they are gorgeous,


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you for the lovely comments!  

As with relaxed and innocent....well they're either big softies or absolute nightmares! They run around the house like idiots half the day and sleep for the rest!

And yes they love each other to bits, although pretend not to when we catch them cuddling  They're our babies, love them to bits!


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

Few more pictures taken today


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

A few more.....!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

both v hansome


----------

